# Football



## petereoin (Jun 28, 2009)

# 1





# 2




# 3




# 4




# 5




# 6




Thanks for looking


----------



## Heck (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice. 1 & 3 are the best of a good bunch. You can see from the photos these ladies play hard.


----------



## Phranquey (Jun 28, 2009)

All good shots...:thumbup:

#1 is my favorite with the expression..."I'll take that, thank you."


----------



## petereoin (Jun 29, 2009)

Heck, Phranquey;

Thanks for looking and your comments.

Heck you are right these girls did play hard.

It was a 1 nil victory to the girls in yellow and black with a nice header from a corner kick


----------



## KmH (Jun 29, 2009)

Good work here. Great tackle shot in #1.


----------



## TriniPhototakeoutta (Jun 29, 2009)

#1 is my favorite. Great bunch of pics


----------



## Stock Photos (Jul 2, 2009)

I love the expressions that you captured!


----------



## enufced904 (Jul 2, 2009)

Great quality.  I like #4, it looks like the girl on the left is fixing to punch the other girl.


----------



## Dcrymes84 (Jul 2, 2009)

Girls playing football = retarded at least thats what their facial expressions are lol.


----------



## Hellhound (Jul 2, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> Girls playing football = retarded at least thats what their facial expressions are lol.



Ignorant comment, that.


----------



## petereoin (Jul 3, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Thank you for looking and your comments. It seems like # 1 is the overall favourite.
Enufced904, I did add #4 in because of the same reason. I will have to think about re-cropping the last three as there are limbs missing, but liked the facial expressions and determination.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 3, 2009)

All shots are good but 1st is exceptionally good. 
Keep it up.


----------



## HeY iTs ScOTtY (Jul 3, 2009)

great vibrant color.


----------



## UUilliam (Jul 3, 2009)

HAHA i love the sponsor and the position of the text "Deluxe Bouncy Castles" xP
ahhh im so immature ah well...


----------



## dak1b (Jul 3, 2009)

1st pic is my favorite...good action shot!


----------



## radioman (Jul 7, 2009)

oh you mean soccer.  LOL i'm just kidding they are great photos


----------



## Jeffro (Jul 7, 2009)

Dcrymes84 said:


> Girls playing football = retarded at least thats what their facial expressions are lol.



This guy never has anything good to say!   I figured that out and just joined this forum!

Great shots and I agree #1 is the best


----------



## Tasmaster (Jul 8, 2009)

Girls playing football/soccer is not retarded at all, but i'd like to hear what the girls themselves had to say about their photos. Somehow i doubt they would find them flattering 

Nice action shots all of them.


----------

